
Turkish government banned dropbox for hiding this torrent. please fork - mtkocak
https://github.com/midorikocak/allmail/
======
rwallace
I'm going to say something that not everyone will want to hear, but it needs
to be said.

Please don't use technical sites for political purposes.

According to the title, everyone in Turkey who uses Dropbox just had their
accounts become collateral damage of this stunt. Obviously, everyone trying to
get work done using Github is likely to have the same problem very soon.

But it's a worthy cause? Maybe so. But doing technical work is also a worthy
cause. Without it, there would be nothing of value to have political fights
over in the first place.

WikiLeaks exists for exactly this kind of thing. By all means go ahead and use
it. But please don't turn Github into collateral damage for a political cause,
_no matter how worthy that cause_.

~~~
glup
I disagree with OP's characterization of HN as a 'technical' site. Technical
and political domains are recursively embedded; engineers have a moral and
ethical obligation to understand the 'political' implications of their
'technical' decisions, and may make better technical decisions if they
understand the political context. One of the reasons I value HN is because
very knowledgeable people think about this greater context. This is the core
of the political.

The problem isn't activists using services like github; it's states shutting
down these services in response.

~~~
PavlovsCat
> _The opinion that art should have nothing to do with politics is itself a
> political attitude._

\-- George Orwell, "Why I Write" (1946)

Having no position means adopting the position of bullies and tyrants; or as
the title of the Howard Zinn bio goes, you can't be neutral on a moving train.
Also, entertaining "purely technical" (or mathematical or whatever) thoughts
is kind of a luxury, and it's downstream from politics. That's not a value
statement, but while all work and no play may make Jake a dull boy, all play
and no work will make him a gone boy. If you love a thing very much, you
absolutely should care about its foundations, and those who would sink them
into the memory hole.

------
Cyph0n
Please add a description here or on Github for context.

From what I understand, this contains leaked emails from the Turkish Minister
of Energy, who happens to be President Erdogan's son-in-law.

Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/56h0s3/they_just_bl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/56h0s3/they_just_blocked_dropbox_in_turkey/)

------
trishume
If they banned a service as popular as Dropbox (I assume for hosting rather
than "hiding") I doubt they would have any issue with banning Github. This
repository becoming well known just sounds like a recipe to get Github banned
in Turkey as well. But I'm no censorship analyst and I don't even know what
this torrent is.

~~~
Grue3
Github will happily bend over for any government and delete any material it
was offended with. Happened with Russia, will happen with Turkey. Github has
no principles.

~~~
jshevek
Yes, yet another reason to support GitLab

------
Darthy
That's a really amateurish way of distributing information. First, you don't
need a torrent file. A hash value is all you need. Here it is, formatted as a
link that you can copy and paste into your browser url field to start your
torrent client: <magnet:?xt=urn:btih:489b0cef1d7d49fe5ae2ae8cc2f0708b8286cbb3>

Second, the torrent is a 10GB rar file. People have to download everything
just to decompress and assess whether the data in the torrent is really worth
sharing.

~~~
mtkocak
Turkish Government chasing this link. They blocked dropbox and google drive
just for hiding this stupid torrent file.

------
toomuchtodo
If someone uploads this torrent file to the Internet Archive, the Archive will
immediately retrieve and store the torrent contents.

------
orionblastar
I did star your repository, but I'm not sure about forking the torrent. I
don't want to have a torrent in my name that I don't know what it downloads. I
might make a target of myself by a foreign government.

------
nowayyeah
Why was this flagged?

------
noobermin
Not sure if this is sensitive or not, but a description would be helpful.

------
mtkocak
new repo
[https://github.com/akemimichiko/allmail](https://github.com/akemimichiko/allmail)

------
pmlnr
WTF, 404 already?

~~~
mtkocak
will upload anonymously. torrent owner asked.

~~~
pmlnr
torrent owner? I wasn't aware torrents have owners.

~~~
executesorder66
They probably mean the torrent creator/initial seeder

------
Cenk
Is this the AKP Mail leak from Wikileaks?

~~~
batuhanicoz
As far as know, these are personal emails of the Minister of Energy, who also
the son-in-law of the President Erdogan.

------
mtkocak
archive org link
[https://archive.org/details/allmail](https://archive.org/details/allmail)

------
mxschumacher
Ha, I was wondering why my Dropbox-sync did not work.

------
pmlnr
What is in the torrent itself?

~~~
toxican
A single, 10GB rar file "All mail Including Spam and Trash.rar" Not sure what
format the emails are in, as I've not actually begun downloading the torrent
yet.

